# Looking for long term iui buddies



## vkj73

We've decided to not move onto injectables or ivf.
We are going to keep going with IUI's. I see it as "enhanced" ttc naturally.
We're moving to #7. Most likely we'll just do 1 or 2 more.

I was hoping to find buddies who are continuing with their 5th+ iui.

Thanks in advance:hugs:


----------



## hopster

Hi vkj73, sorry to see that your #5 and #6 did not work. Nice to see that you have made your decision for the future, really hope it works out. We are still in the waiting period post ectopic, but I have my appointment next week to see if we are going for IUI #5 and #6 or IVF #1.


----------



## vkj73

I really appreciate your reply. Let's keep each other posted:hugs:
Good luck!


----------



## vkj73

Thought I'd follow up and see if there are any other long term iui gals out there.

Going for my scan tomorrow. 
Had an acupuncture treatment today.

How's it going hopster?

:hugs:


----------



## gingmg

I'm on IUI #9. We will eventually move on to IVF, but not for a bit. Gonna do injectables for a bunch first. I married a woman so our entire TTC journey has been IUIs. Not ready to go down the IVF road until we mimic the timeline of straight couples. So, looks like we will be in this for awhile. Would love to have a buddy. I feel like I don't fit in anywhere on this website. Other lesbians I have met here are doing this at home with known donors, which is not an option for us for many reasons. I also don't always feel like I fit in with the IUI threads, because its not like we were trying at home for 2 years first. Sometimes I feel all alone on here, despite the thousands of people that are on here. My wife is wonderful and my biggest supporter, but in some ways she is like a guy, she doesn't need to talk about it all the time and doesn't understand why I feel like my body is failing me.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi I am also not moving onto injectables but am using clomid plus iui. We are hoping it will work this time. For me time is not on my side because I turned 39 this summer. But we just couldn't afford injectables. I worry its not as effective to use clomid but I guess time will tell. The excitement of the iuis has worn off but we are still hopeful


----------



## vkj73

Babyhopes, I understand, I turned 40 in April.
I'm not comfortable with the idea of injectables or iui, so we're continuing with IUI's. I see it as "enhanced" intercourse.
I know what you mean about the excitement. I told my dr. today, "this is becoming our monthly date."

Gingmg, it's good you reached out. I know I can't relate with exactly what you're going thru, but I can relate to the desire to get pg. I hope you're able to find some support here.

We can definitely be buddies. 

Good luck ladies! Here's to getting a bfp!:hugs:


----------



## gingmg

Only one follie from injectables!! I had 3 with clomid. It was 16.5 on cd 9, triggering tomorrow, IUI Sunday. Im a little disapointed by my response, but I guess it only takes one right!! I did acupuncture for a few months, I loved it. Haven't done it recently since we moved and I haven't found a new practioner, but I really loved it. Prob should start going again. Had a lapse with yoga too, but think I got myself back on track this week.


----------



## vkj73

gingmg said:


> Only one follie from injectables!! I had 3 with clomid. It was 16.5 on cd 9, triggering tomorrow, IUI Sunday. Im a little disapointed by my response, but I guess it only takes one right!! I did acupuncture for a few months, I loved it. Haven't done it recently since we moved and I haven't found a new practioner, but I really loved it. Prob should start going again. Had a lapse with yoga too, but think I got myself back on track this week.

I had one at 16 also. I trigger tomorrow too, go in for the IUI on Sunday.
Let's definitely keep each other posted.

Good luck!:hug:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Vkj: good luck! It only takes one! I thought for sure I would get a smiley face this morning because of ewcm but it was still not a smiley face. I will test at 10 am then 12 am. I need to because if I miss my surge the clinic isn't opened on Sundays. So my iui would have to be Saturday or Monday.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Going in for my iui today. How are you two doing?


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes- good luck! We are all on the same cycle, I go tomorrow.


----------



## vkj73

I go tomorrow as well!

Here's to the ttw:hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

My iui was rescheduled for Sunday so looks like we are all getting ours today? It is better that mine was rescheduled because I got my first positive opk Saturday morning and temps show I haven't ovulated yet. Good luck!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

BabyHopes1974 said:


> My iui was rescheduled for Sunday so looks like we are all getting ours today? It is better that mine was rescheduled because I got my first positive opk Saturday morning and temps show I haven't ovulated yet. Good luck!

So I am wondering about how many seconds your docs usually leave the catheter in? How long it takes them to insert the sperm? At my old clinic, the doctor would insert the sperm slowly - taking at least 30 seconds to just insert the sperm. Then, he would wait another 30 seconds to take out the catheter. But, at this new clinic, it seemed like he just inserted and immediately pushed the sperm in and immediately took out the catheter. The whole process maybe took 30 seconds-1 minute top. Should I be concerned?


----------



## gingmg

It always takes them a minute to insert the catheter. Something about my cervix being curved, they sometimes have a hard time getting in. They inject over a few seconds only and leave it in for maybe a minute?


----------



## vkj73

Once the catheter is in, the whole process is just seconds. There's no "lingering." This has been the norm. 

Here's to Sunday IUI's!:thumbup:


----------



## Lovelymo79

gingmg said:


> I'm on IUI #9. We will eventually move on to IVF, but not for a bit. Gonna do injectables for a bunch first. I married a woman so our entire TTC journey has been IUIs. Not ready to go down the IVF road until we mimic the timeline of straight couples. So, looks like we will be in this for awhile. Would love to have a buddy. I feel like I don't fit in anywhere on this website. Other lesbians I have met here are doing this at home with known donors, which is not an option for us for many reasons. They barely respond to my posts, and I think its mostly because they don't understand or agree with the way we are doing this. I also don't always feel like I fit in with the IUI threads, because its not like we were trying at home for 2 years first. Sometimes I feel all alone on here, despite the thousands of people that are on here. My wife is wonderful and my biggest supporter, but in some ways she is like a guy, she doesn't need to talk about it all the time and doesn't understand why I feel like my body is failing me.

Hi gingmg,

While I have not been doing iui for a long time (this week I will have my first IUI), I do understand not fitting in anywhere. While I'm a hetereo woman, I am single and will be attempting motherhood single by choice. Most of the women here are married or with someone so it's kinda hard to find someone with my background. I'm also not trying at home because since I'm paying for all of this out of pocket, I figured I'll get the sperm as close as possible. Also, I'm using donor sperm as well. 

Hope we can be buddies :)


----------



## gingmg

Lovelymo-of coarse we can be buddies :)


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Just wondering how your iuis went today?


----------



## gingmg

Everything went fine, back to waiting. I wish it didn't take two weeks to find out!! I'm usually fine the first week, next week ill be crawling on the walls.


----------



## vkj73

lovelymo, welcome!:flower:

babyhopes, it went well. short and sweet. i forgot to mention yesterday, they always have me lie down for 10 minutes post procedure.

i can usually tell a week in if it's a go or not (i.e. no sore boobs, no nausea, intense fatigue, etc).

and hello to gingmg!!!:hugs:

here we go ladies:thumbup::hug:


----------



## hopster

Hey vkj73, 

Sorry I haven't been on here in a while. I see you are in tww...exciting...hope one of these finally works out for you. (rooting for all you other ladies too!)

Unfortunately I will have to live vicariously through you ladies as my DH has put a hold on our ttc efforts due to my depression...tough to take since it is caused by my infertility and now see no way to resolve it...arggggg! So frustrating. Now have filled my days with therapy, acupuncture, doctor appts, and more fertility testing. I just can't do nothing as my egg timer is almost running out.

Anyways, best of luck to you and I will check back in at some point.


----------



## vkj73

hopster said:


> Hey vkj73,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on here in a while. I see you are in tww...exciting...hope one of these finally works out for you. (rooting for all you other ladies too!)
> 
> Unfortunately I will have to live vicariously through you ladies as my DH has put a hold on our ttc efforts due to my depression...tough to take since it is caused by my infertility and now see no way to resolve it...arggggg! So frustrating. Now have filled my days with therapy, acupuncture, doctor appts, and more fertility testing. I just can't do nothing as my egg timer is almost running out.
> 
> Anyways, best of luck to you and I will check back in at some point.

Best of luck to you. Wishing you all the best as you take care of you :hugs:


----------



## gingmg

:coffee:


----------



## Lovelymo79

Some of you might have seen this in another post:

Well, I went in today to get IUI# 1 and I guess it went well. No pain or anything. Just some mild twinging. My doc had to use a HSG catheter (with the balloon) because my cervix wasn't acting right.

I'm a little disappointed because post-wash, there were only 6 million motile sperm. The efficiency (??) was 68%. I felt ovulation pains last night so I'm hoping there was a little eggie in there to welcome the sperm. All I need is one strong trooper!

I don't know how I feel...I guess I feel it was a little anticlimatic. Here I am trying to have something as big as a BABY and the process only took a couple of minutes! My best friend was there with me so it was great to have the support. 

So, I guess it's....hello, 2ww for now!


----------



## gingmg

you are only a few days behind the rest of us on this thread, we can all :coffee: together!


----------



## vkj73

:coffee:

Just hanging out. No symptoms yet. A little slight pink/brown discharge this morning, but I'm not going to read too much into it. Implantation I believe isn't until a week after.

So yes...ttw:thumbup:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

3 dpiui. This is going to be a long wait. The doctor said my dhs sperm looked fine. I was afraid to ask what the count was but I probably should have. A part of me doesn't want to know. If there's a next round I will ask. It only takes one string swimmer though! Good luck ladies.


----------



## gingmg

How is everyone?


----------



## Lovelymo79

Feeling ok. Don't have any type of symptoms, except gassy but that can mean ANYTHING! This has me thinking this first one was a bust! I mean, I know I'm only now 5dpiui/6dpo but still! I've read all these stories about how people just KNEW at like 2 days after ovulation that they were pregnant and I feel nothing. But I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Lovely: many women don't feel anything that early on so don't lose hope! I'm 8 dpiui and don't feel anything but a bit emotional.


----------



## vkj73

Not feeling anything. My sense is that it didn't happen this round.
I'm also thinking that this was our last iui. I could change my mind later, but coming up on a year and a half of ttc#2 has drained me a bit.

We might try a couple of months au natural, and then...that might be a wrap:nope:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

vkj73 said:


> Not feeling anything. My sense is that it didn't happen this round.
> I'm also thinking that this was our last iui. I could change my mind later, but coming up on a year and a half of ttc#2 has drained me a bit.
> 
> We might try a couple of months au natural, and then...that might be a wrap:nope:

I really hope it worked for you. I'm 39 so I at least know about how hard it is age wise. You have certain deadlines then those come and go. But women can get pregnant into their 40s ( I'm sure you've heard that before) hugs


----------



## gingmg

I'm a nurse and take care of kids. My patient's mom last week got pregnant with her accidently at 47, I can't on purpose get pregnant at 35, but its nice to know there are potentially many years of this journey left.

Having said that, sometimes a break and just natural TTC can do a world of good. It's hard to do this over and over. Big hugs!

And having said that, I hope you don't need a break and got lucky this cycle!

I hope we all get lucky...


----------



## Lovelymo79

gingmg said:


> I'm a nurse and take care of kids. My patient's mom last week got pregnant with her accidently at 47, I can't on purpose get pregnant at 35, but its nice to know there are potentially many years of this journey left.
> 
> Having said that, sometimes a break and just natural TTC can do a world of good. It's hard to do this over and over. Big hugs!
> 
> And having said that, I hope you don't need a break and got lucky this cycle!
> 
> I hope we all get lucky...

I'm a nurse too!! I knew you were probably one when you said you worked at nights too! &#128522;


----------



## Lovelymo79

BabyHopes1974 said:


> Lovely: many women don't feel anything that early on so don't lose hope! I'm 8 dpiui and don't feel anything but a bit emotional.

Actually, I have been more emotional today and yesterday. Crying about things that I have never cried about before and about something that I normally wouldn't have cared about. I'll take the emotional roller coaster for a BFP!!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Lovelymo79 said:


> BabyHopes1974 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely: many women don't feel anything that early on so don't lose hope! I'm 8 dpiui and don't feel anything but a bit emotional.
> 
> Actually, I have been more emotional today and yesterday. Crying about things that I have never cried about before and about something that I normally wouldn't have cared about. I'll take the emotional roller coaster for a BFP!!Click to expand...

That would be awesome!


----------



## gingmg

Lovely- what kind of nurse are you? I wondered if you were a nurse, partly because you said you were working nights but mostly because you said you were doing OT. :) 
I feel not one thing. This is the calmest I've ever felt in the 2ww. I guess I've accepted I probably will need Ivf, so I don't have a whole lot of hope for the these last few IUIs.


----------



## Lovelymo79

gingmg said:


> Lovely- what kind of nurse are you? I wondered if you were a nurse, partly because you said you were working nights but mostly because you said you were doing OT. :)
> I feel not one thing. This is the calmest I've ever felt in the 2ww. I guess I've accepted I probably will need Ivf, so I don't have a whole lot of hope for the these last few IUIs.

We nurses know each other! &#9786;&#65039; I'm the night charge nurse on a cardiothoraicic intensive care unit. So I deal with fresh post-op CABGs, Valves, AAA surgeries. I also have IABP and VAD patients. We also recover heart and lung transplants. No PACU for our surgery patients! Straight from the OR to me! I love it and it is helping me to keep my mind off of what may or may not be going on in my uterus! &#128539;


----------



## gingmg

I totally can relate, I'm in a ICU too. Although, I would have no idea what to do with an adult, I've been in peds forever.


----------



## Lovelymo79

gingmg said:


> I totally can relate, I'm in a ICU too. Although, I would have no idea what to do with an adult, I've been in peds forever.

And me and little kids (and their parents!) do not belong together! I commend you for being able to deal with the stressfulness in the picu!


----------



## gingmg

Thanks, its not always easy, as I'm sure you can imagine, but I love it.


----------



## Lovelymo79

One week down, one week to go. I noticed this morning that I had broken out with a couple of pimples on my forehead. I thought maybe bc I have bangs but I've had bangs for months. Not really looking into it bc it could simply be that my period is due in a week. Sucks that the same hormones that cause pregnancy symptoms also cause AF symptoms! Oh well! Gonna test 11dpiui and 14dpiui so we'll see!

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Lovelymo79 said:


> One week down, one week to go. I noticed this morning that I had broken out with a couple of pimples on my forehead. I thought maybe bc I have bangs but I've had bangs for months. Not really looking into it bc it could simply be that my period is due in a week. Sucks that the same hormones that cause pregnancy symptoms also cause AF symptoms! Oh well! Gonna test 11dpiui and 14dpiui so we'll see!
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well!

I broke out with a pimple too - first one in a while.


----------



## Lovelymo79

So of course, I had a pregnancy test in my bathroom and got all POAS-obsessed (it came with the opk). So of course I took it and of course, it came back BFN. It's only been a week since my iui. I told myself I would hold out and of course I didn't. Don't know what I thought I would see. 

Well, there are no more tests and I will not buy any until Sunday. Or I may just force myself to wait until after AF is due (yeah right!)


----------



## BabyHopes1974

It's hard not to test though. I'm 11 dpo and got what looks like spotting but hard to tell. It would be early for me to be spotting. Also I have very mild cramping at times. I hope af doesn't come early because that will mean clomid messed with my cycles.


----------



## gingmg

I have mild cramps too. I've been remarkably calm this cycle, not sure why. Ever since I went to that hypnotist to quit smoking, I don't have all the nervous energy I used to. It feels nice not to be crawling on the ceiling with anticipation. I also think I finally have accepted that Ivf is probably in my future, not that I want it to be, but IUIs clearly aren't working for me. I don't have a whole ton of hope for this cycle, I only had one egg from injectables. I guess it only takes one, but I had 3 on clomid and no magic happened. My wife keeps saying even though it was only one is was a super sonic bionic egg, which does make me laugh. I hope she is right, and I'm sure it will be disappointing if she is wrong, but I just don't think this is going to happen for me without Ivf. When I come on here, I keep looking through all the Ivf posts and it makes me feel hopeful. Of coarse I hope I'm pregnant right now, but I just don't think so. I've been crushed too many times, I guess I'm hoping if I go into it without so many expectations, maybe it won't hurt so bad?


----------



## gingmg

Cramps are getting stronger as the day goes on. :( took a test- I don't know why I did that- BFN


----------



## vkj73

Hi ladies,
I'll probably test tomorrow, 12 dpiui.
Almost certain it will be negative.

Stay strong everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Lovelymo79

BabyHopes1974 said:


> It's hard not to test though. I'm 11 dpo and got what looks like spotting but hard to tell. It would be early for me to be spotting. Also I have very mild cramping at times. I hope af doesn't come early because that will mean clomid messed with my cycles.

I had spotting today (Thursday) too right before work. TMI: I wiped and noticed brownish "stuff" on the tp. I took a shower and put on a panty liner just to see if it does it again and sure enough, there was a brownish stuff on the panty liner. I am going into my 9diui but won't test until 11dpiui. My period isn't due for another 5 days and even when I spot before my period, it definitely is a lot more. Oh, and my IUI was completely unmedicated. We shall see....


----------



## gingmg

Sounds promising! I hope this is it for both of you!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I was going to test today but forgot (of all things) so I will test tomorrow at 13 dpo. 

What kind if tests are you gals using when you test early? 

I have ics, dollar store and a generic kind from a store here.


----------



## gingmg

First response. Tested again this morning, think I'm seeing things. The faintest line ever, but only in the light if I tilt it. My wife saw it too, but I can't tell if its the start of something or just a scratch. Cramps are worse today, so its probably a fluke.


----------



## gingmg

Be careful with the dollar store tests. I used them last month. And pulled them out of the garbage a few hours later just to have another look (okay I know I'm crazy) and clear as day there were two lines. My hopes were so high, only to be crushed by the bloodwork. I didn't know an evap line could appear all those hours later.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> Be careful with the dollar store tests. I used them last month. And pulled them out of the garbage a few hours later just to have another look (okay I know I'm crazy) and clear as day there were two lines. My hopes were so high, only to be crushed by the bloodwork. I didn't know an evap line could appear all those hours later.

Thanks for the tip! I really hope the line you saw is a bfp! Keep us updated.


----------



## gingmg

Took the test apart, it was definitely a scratch on the screen causing the faint line. I know, I have officially lost my mind.


----------



## vkj73

BabyHopes1974 said:


> I was going to test today but forgot (of all things) so I will test tomorrow at 13 dpo.
> 
> What kind if tests are you gals using when you test early?
> 
> I have ics, dollar store and a generic kind from a store here.


I've been using these. Great deal if you buy in bulk, and they seem more sensitive than other name brands!


https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/5pregtesstri.html


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Had a significant temp drop this morning. Feeling pretty low.


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes- I'm sorry. I'm right there with you. It feels so unfair. Big huggs.


----------



## Lovelymo79

So POAS today at 10dpiui and not surprisingly, BFN. Not thinking I'll be one of the lucky ones getting a BFP later. Just got that feeling. I'll try again in 3 days if AF isn't here. *sigh*


----------



## gingmg

Lovely- Test again in a few days, it might be too early. The spotting mid cycle sounds promising, and since that just happened you will need a few more days to see it on a test. I hope you are one and done, but if not, I know a few of us that will still be right here with you for next time.

AFM- I'm hoping they will up my dosages for next time, because I had such a lousy response. This will be my last try at IUIs though, if it hasn't happened by number 10, it most likely won't. We will move onto IVF after this last go of it. I kinda think we are wasting out time, but we said we would do injectables again, I guess we will stick to the plan. I'm ready for IVF now, I know that's the only way I will have a real shot at this. But here's to one more try...


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Gingmg: I wish you best of luck. Ivf has higher success rate so hopefully this will work for you.


----------



## vkj73

AF arrived as I was poas this morning.
A slap in the face and a wasted test:nope:


----------



## Lovelymo79

vkj73 said:


> AF arrived as I was poas this morning.
> A slap in the face and a wasted test:nope:

Sorry to hear that vkj73! You will get your BFP! Hugs!


----------



## Lovelymo79

So of course, I "nap" from 7pm - 10pm and am now up at 0400. Had to go to bathroom and somehow the 1 pregnancy test I was going to keep until Tuesday am somehow found itself in the way of a stream of pee! And what do I see, you ask? A BFN, of course!

UGH!!! Why can't I just wait until AF shows up or not to get out of this agony! I knew I shouldn't have bought those tests. And my BFF is already thinking that the spotting I saw a couple of days ago means something positive but I'm not thinking it just might be AF trickling in to play mind and body games with me. And unfortunately, after tonight (Sunday night), I won't have to be back to work until next Friday night so no work to occupy my mind and time!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

vkj73 said:


> AF arrived as I was poas this morning.
> A slap in the face and a wasted test:nope:

I'm so sorry. Hugs


----------



## gingmg

Vkj73- I am so sorry.


----------



## Lovelymo79

I'm bowing out. Spotting again but this time heavier than before and more reddish-brown. Noticed it when I wiped about an hour ago. Put in a tampon for about a half hour and sure enough, there was a small amount of reddish-brown discharge on it. Period is not due until Tuesday or Wednesday (3 different period charting apps can't decide which one is it, despite all having the same info) and I usually spot the day before but AF is messing with my head and body, I suspect. 

The interesting thing is I don't have the normal PMS symptoms...no bloating, no cramps, no horny feelings..nothing. But I suspect once you start TTC, "normal" flies out of the window. 

Well, gonna put on my big girl, rather my period grandma-drawers, on...slap on a pad and throw a welcoming party for AF. Gonna call the doc this week once I get full flow to start planning for next month. 

Good luck ladies to all that are still waiting!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Lovely: I'm sorry


----------



## gingmg

Oh no lovely- I'm sorry.


----------



## Lovelymo79

BabyHopes1974 said:


> Lovely: I'm sorry

Thanks.


----------



## Lovelymo79

gingmg said:


> Oh no lovely- I'm sorry.

Thanks.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Af got me this morning. At least the low temps and spotting helped prepare me. Pretty low.


----------



## gingmg

I'm sorry Babyhopes. I know how upsetting it is. Hugs.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

So what is everyone doing next cycle? Iui?


----------



## gingmg

Yes, IUI with injectables. We will give it one last try before IVF. What are you doing?


----------



## Lovelymo79

I'm going to do another IUI. This one was my first one so I'm going to try again. Trying to debate if I should do another unmedicated one or if I should try meds and/or a trigger shot. Still waiting for full flow so I can contact my doc to decide.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I'm also doing an iui (clomid 50 mg). Trying to deal with this month. I have a good book in infertility that explains the roller coaster of emotions pretty well,


----------



## gingmg

I read the book "the conception chronicles" a few months ago and really enjoyed it. It is written by 3 best friends all trying to get pregnant. It took a long time for all three, and one ended up doing IVF. I laughed and cried my way through the whole book. Up until that book I was reading about how to boost my chances, ect, but around failed IUI #7, I totally lost it, and needed to read a book that dealt with more the emotional side of things, and all the crazy things we do when TTC, how it was taking a toll on my relationship and frienships, ect. I highly recommend it if you haven't read it.


----------



## vkj73

Hi ladies,
I started my next round of clomid last night.
Planning on going for another iui. Possibly without the trigger.

I'll check in with my doctor at the scan appointment (10/28).

Hope you all are hanging in there.

Gingmg, I might have to checkout that book

:hugs:


----------



## Lovelymo79

gingmg said:


> I read the book "the conception chronicles" a few months ago and really enjoyed it. It is written by 3 best friends all trying to get pregnant. It took a long time for all three, and one ended up doing IVF. I laughed and cried my way through the whole book. Up until that book I was reading about how to boost my chances, ect, but around failed IUI #7, I totally lost it, and needed to read a book that dealt with more the emotional side of things, and all the crazy things we do when TTC, how it was taking a toll on my relationship and frienships, ect. I highly recommend it if you haven't read it.

Definitely adding that to my reading list.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Starting my second round of clomid tonight and going for iui number five probably in early November.


----------



## gingmg

I start injectables tomorrow


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hope all you ladies are doing well! I may or may not sit this cycle out, depending on if I get back in time to do an iui. I'm just looking forward to traveling and visiting my family next week!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Lovelymo79 said:


> Hope all you ladies are doing well! I may or may not sit this cycle out, depending on if I get back in time to do an iui. I'm just looking forward to traveling and visiting my family next week!

Traveling sounds nice!


----------



## gingmg

Lovely- have a nice trip!


----------



## gingmg

How is everyone doing? I realized i did the injectable wrong last time, so I was only seeing a fraction of the dose. I didn't realize I needed to make it click twice to receive the full dose, when I did the injection, I only made it click once. No one ever told me that every click delivers a certain amount of drug, kinda an important teaching detail. No wonder I didn't respond well. Glad I figured it out this time, so hoping for a better response. First ultrasound tomorrow and I am so excited to see my progress.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> How is everyone doing? I realized i did the injectable wrong last time, so I was only seeing a fraction of the dose. I didn't realize I needed to make it click twice to receive the full dose, when I did the injection, I only made it click once. No one ever told me that every click delivers a certain amount of drug, kinda an important teaching detail. No wonder I didn't respond well. Glad I figured it out this time, so hoping for a better response. First ultrasound tomorrow and I am so excited to see my progress.

Oh no, that sounds frustrating. I'm glad you know now. I'm sure that you will respond better this time!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Had my last day of clomid tonight. Feeling emotional, but not too bad.


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes- I was so teary on clomid and would get upset about everything, so if you are not too bad- that's pretty damn good.


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hey all!! Hope all is well! I'm skipping out on this cycle so I will rejoin you guys at the very beginning of December! Still hoping for some BFPs!


----------



## gingmg

IUI Friday, where are you vkj and Babyhopes in your cycles? You both are on clomid right? So prob a few days behind me for O? I seem to O early on injectables and later on clomid.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I might have my iui this weekend!


----------



## gingmg

I saw your other post. My clinic is open 7 days a week, 365 days a year. The doctors don't do the IUIs at my clinic, the nurses do, but I think they all are NPs not RNs. That's super frustrating that they are closed one day a week!


----------



## vkj73

on my second scan thursday, the follies were gone. i was excited bc they thought it could mean i already o'ed (my dh and i had bd'd). they had me take a blood test (i've never been excited about a blood test). it was just cool to have something different happen.

sadly, the results yesterday showed my prog. level was down.
so, looks like an anuovulatory cycle:nope:

i'm thinking about taking a break from clomid/trigger.
i'm hoping the doctor will still let me come in for a scan and iui without the drugs.

i'd like to go back to all natural this time (i.e. try chinese herbs again).

one of the many things that's frustrating is, i don't even have the mystery/hope that comes with the tww.

now i just have to wait 2 weeks for af to arrive:cry:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

vkj73 said:


> on my second scan thursday, the follies were gone. i was excited bc they thought it could mean i already o'ed (my dh and i had bd'd). they had me take a blood test (i've never been excited about a blood test). it was just cool to have something different happen.
> 
> sadly, the results yesterday showed my prog. level was down.
> so, looks like an anuovulatory cycle:nope:
> 
> i'm thinking about taking a break from clomid/trigger.
> i'm hoping the doctor will still let me come in for a scan and iui without the drugs.
> 
> i'd like to go back to all natural this time (i.e. try chinese herbs again).
> 
> one of the many things that's frustrating is, i don't even have the mystery/hope that comes with the tww.
> 
> now i just have to wait 2 weeks for af to arrive:cry:

I'm sorry to hear this. Hugs


----------



## gingmg

Vkj- I'm sorry, that's frustrating. TCM sounds like a good plan.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> I saw your other post. My clinic is open 7 days a week, 365 days a year. The doctors don't do the IUIs at my clinic, the nurses do, but I think they all are NPs not RNs. That's super frustrating that they are closed one day a week!

I spoke with the clinic and they said this was not usually the case that they would not be available. But the fact that they are and that they are normally closed in Sundays bothers me. I am thinking if trying to get a clinic in a nearby city. The city I live in only has a few and I'm not satisfied I'm getting the best care.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Had my. 5th iui today. I liked the doctor more than last time because he seemed more personable and hopeful this time. So I had thought we should switch clinics but I think we will stick to this one.


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes- glad you feel better about the timing and the clinic. I thought this was going to be the last IUI, then Ivf, but I don't know if I am ready yet. Maybe one more IUI.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> Babyhopes- glad you feel better about the timing and the clinic. I thought this was going to be the last IUI, then Ivf, but I don't know if I am ready yet. Maybe one more IUI.

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## gingmg

3dpiui.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> 3dpiui.

We are very close then in our cycle. Please keep us updated and I will try to do the same.


----------



## March312

Hi girls, wondering if I can join. I'm on my 4th iui cycle. We tried 3 with clomid and all were bfn. So this time we are doing clomid with injectables. I'm on cd6 today. If it doesn't work this month we will most likely be moving to ivf. 

Baby hopes & gingmg- when are you testing?


----------



## gingmg

march- hi, I hope this new combination of meds does the trick for you. Ive seen a few people on here do clomid and injectables. Just wondering why not all injecatables? It seems like every clinic has a different way to go about all of this. I hope this is your month!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

March312 said:


> Hi girls, wondering if I can join. I'm on my 4th iui cycle. We tried 3 with clomid and all were bfn. So this time we are doing clomid with injectables. I'm on cd6 today. If it doesn't work this month we will most likely be moving to ivf.
> 
> Baby hopes & gingmg- when are you testing?

Welcome! Glad you are joining. Will you be monitored for number of follicles? 

I will test around the 17th.


----------



## gingmg

only 7dpo, starting to get ansty!!!!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> only 7dpo, starting to get ansty!!!!

4-5 dpo here. Didn't temp this month so not positive but I am hoping this is the month! It would be great to all get holiday surprises!


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes- I hope this is your month too. 

I kind of want to start testing 10dpo but I know I will be sorry if I start that early. Don't know if I can wait a whole week!


----------



## March312

Gingmg- I responded really well to clomid 100mg and had two mature follicles, so my fs wanted to keep me on the clomid but just add the follistim to hopefully make better chance of quality eggs. So we are starting with a low dose just 50iu for the next 3 nights and then I go back on tues for u/s. Let me know when you test! Wishing you lots of luck!

Babyhopes- I stopped temping too...I did it for a couple months but I just feel I got frustrated with it. I go in on tues. to check follicles. They started me on a low dose of follistim bc with the pco, I could produce more than 2-3 mature follicles and they'd have to cancel. I really hope we all get a holiday bfp! That would be so wonderful.


----------



## gingmg

How is everyone doing? I tested today at 10po, bfn. Hoping its just too early, but bummed anyway.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> How is everyone doing? I tested today at 10po, bfn. Hoping its just too early, but bummed anyway.

I think 10 dpo is still too early: don't give up hope yet! 

I have been battling a cold this weekend. Last time I had one it was so bad that it cut my cycle short. So I'm praying this won't happen this time. I am 7 dpo today so still too early to test.


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes- hope you feel better soon. I hope it doesn't cut your cycle short. 


This whole TTC journey is so frustrating, I'm ready to be pregnant already. It happens so easily for other people, and of coarse I'm happy for them, but I would like a turn too!


----------



## March312

I'm an emotional mess lately..Tonight was my 3rd night of injections. Just so tired of this too!! I go in tomorrow for u/s. Iui #4 may be on Saturday. 

Gingmg- I really hope it's still too early for your bfp! Test again in a couple days..crossing my fingers for you!

Baby hopes- feel better!!


----------



## gingmg

March- hang in there. I was a teary irritated mess on clomid! I've been better just on injectables. I hope you feel better soon. It will all feel well worth it if a BFP is at the end of this. Good luck on your u/s. Keep us posted.


----------



## vkj73

Hi everyone,
Just waiting for af to arrive, since this is a (hopefully fluke) anuovulatory cycle. For the next round, I'm going to take a break from the meds, but still get a scan and most likely another iui.

Hope you all are well. :hugs:
I feel like I'm coming to the tail end of my ttc#2 journey.:nope:


----------



## gingmg

vkj- I hope this next round does the trick. I can understand wanting to take a break from all this, it's emotionally exhausting. Maybe you will find yourself pleasantly surprised on a natural cycle? I wish you all the success in the world. 

AFM- still BFN on 12DPO, thinking it most likely will be negative in the next few days as well. I just know AF is on the way. I'm super emotional, back aches, cramps.. I'm so over this.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Gingmg: hang in there; let's hope af stays away!

Vkj: good luck with your next cycle. 

I think I will test tomorrow!


----------



## Karlimama

Hi ladies, I am having some trouble navigating this site, I am not the most technologically savy, I actually posted first in gingmg's journal, so I apologize for that, I am kind of feeling my way around in a dark room at this point. May I join in here? I am 34. Same sex relationship. I have 2 older children from a previous marriage that we share custody of, and my wife and I have an 18 month old. I am trying for a biological sibling with the same anonymous donor, beginning with this cycle. I have been here before, but as many of you know it is never any less nerve racking with each cycle. It took me 4 tries last time, (3 poor sperm samples) And now I only have 3 samples to try with this time since after decades of business as usual our bank Zygen has officially closed it's doors. I was hoping today would be cycle day one, and I could get this show on the road, but I guess I am officially on cycle day 32.


----------



## gingmg

Hi karlimama- of coarse you can join. I hope it happens very quickly for you and that you find your time here short and sweet. I usually come online daily, so feel free to write anytime.

Babyhopes- fx for you!


----------



## March312

Gingmg- I hope af stays far far away!! 

Baby hopes- let us know when you test! 

Afm- I'm so over the needles but at least if this round doesn't work then ill have had some practice with them before moving to ivf (since there's so many needles with that) haha. Heading to the dr in a bit for a scan and b/w.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Karlimama said:


> Hi ladies, I am having some trouble navigating this site, I am not the most technologically savy, I actually posted first in gingmg's journal, so I apologize for that, I am kind of feeling my way around in a dark room at this point. May I join in here? I am 34. Same sex relationship. I have 2 older children from a previous marriage that we share custody of, and my wife and I have an 18 month old. I am trying for a biological sibling with the same anonymous donor, beginning with this cycle. I have been here before, but as many of you know it is never any less nerve racking with each cycle. It took me 4 tries last time, (3 poor sperm samples) And now I only have 3 samples to try with this time since after decades of business as usual our bank Zygen has officially closed it's doors. I was hoping today would be cycle day one, and I could get this show on the road, but I guess I am officially on cycle day 32.

Welcome! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Tested this morning at 10dpiui and bfn with ic. I know it's early though. Will keep testing each day

My nipples are sore: could that be a sign or do most women get that for pms? What do you think?


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes- its still so early, keep testing. Fx sore nipples is a sign. Is that normal for you? It's so hard to know whats AF and what's early pregnancy.

March- hope you are doing ok.

Afm- still negative at 13 dpo. Find out officially with blood test tomorrow. So bummed. Gonna switch donors and try IUI again, but this is the last one before Ivf.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> Babyhopes- its still so early, keep testing. Fx sore nipples is a sign. Is that normal for you? It's so hard to know whats AF and what's early pregnancy.
> 
> March- hope you are doing ok.
> 
> Afm- still negative at 13 dpo. Find out officially with blood test tomorrow. So bummed. Gonna switch donors and try IUI again, but this is the last one before Ivf.

I hope your test is positive though!


No I normally don't get sore nipples so I'm hoping that is a sign


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes- I hope it is a sign!!


----------



## Karlimama

Gingmg, Thanks for making me feel welcome. I have read some f your posts, and I see that you have done SEVERAL iui's with no success. I know that must be terribly dificult for you, does your RE give you any indication what may be off and with so many cycles, are you changing something with your protocol? I had 3 failed iui's before I got my bfp, and I know my doctor was a stickler for making a change to what was not working.Do you always do it at the same time? are you triggering? I hate to see you suffer with this.  Praying for your BFP.


----------



## gingmg

Thanks Karlimama- my clinic is rather conservative with lesbian couples. You have to "prove" you need help before they will offer meds. So, the first 6 were unmedicated and I used OPKs to time them to somewhat mimic what heterosexual couples do at home before showing up in an office. Then I did 2 clomid cycles, now 2 injectable cycles with monitoring (although after the fact realized I did the first injectable cycle wrong, so only got half the dose each day- a little fact I kept to myself when I realized it so they wouldn't take back the fact that they increased my dose this second time- not that it mattered anyway). It's frustrating to say the least, but its where we are. Nothing is risk free so they don't like to use meds until you prove you need them. I respect them for that, but its frustrating and heartbreaking every cycle when in doesn't work. Everything checks out fine, so now I am officially "unexplained". I'd like to think it was the smoking, which I finally gave up, so hoping my luck turns around soon. Going to do another injectable cycle with a different donor, then Ivf. Hopefully, something will give soon. They have recommended Ivf, but I'm not ready until we do an IUI with a new donor first. Then I will be ready for Ivf after the holidays. It's been a tough year, but here I am.

When do you start? Are you doing clomid and the trigger?


----------



## Karlimama

UGH>>> I am STILL waiting on AF today makes day 34. I think it is because my partner is about to get hers, so my cycle is being pulled to hers for the lovely "sync up" us girls tend to get wen we live together. I will be doing clomid , and ultrasound monitoring, then when my follie(s) reach an acceptable size I will trigger and inseminate almost 50 hours later, which I know seems kind of late, but that is what worked or me before, so I am hoping to mimic that protocol. I know it is kind of superstitious or something, but I think even the fact that I had a girl could speak to the fact that we could do it even a little later if we had to. I say that because they say that the boys swim faster and you would think if that was the case, and we did it late, the egg should be waiting, then faster boy sperm would arrive first??? Since I got a girl, it makes me believe it could have worked the other way, and the swimmers (what was left of them) were waiting for the egg when it arrived.I know the odds are 50/50, but I can't help but wonder if that had anything to do with it? When do you do your inseminations Gingmg??? I didn't realize that this was only your4th medicated cycle, I know that seems like a lot, but technically that is when I got my BFP, so maybe u will have the same luck.If not, have u ever thought about sugguesting that you change the timing? I have read other posts about people deciding to do it later and poof!!! Baby!  Can't wait to hear everybody's updates!


----------



## Karlimama

Babyhopes, How are you feeing today? any news? I am keeping u in my thoughts. FX for your BFP!! <3


----------



## gingmg

Karlimama- interesting about the timing. How did you know to do it later? Did you also use OPKs? I've stopped using them when we started the trigger because I've been paranoid about the timing from day one and I've been trying to let go and trust the process. Hope your AF comes soon.

Babyhopes- almost there!
Did you test yet?

March, vkj- how are you?


----------



## Karlimama

I guess for me, I was lucky, my RE just noticed a pattern of getting more BFP's doing it closer to 50 hours, so I guess he is just doing what has worked for him, also, I tend to have long cycles... BTW A.F FINALLY showed today, Day 34, Now officially day 1 so I will be going to the Dr. Monday. When does your doc do it Gingmg?? All I was saying is you know what they say, the definition of insanity is doing exactally the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result. I think changing donors is a great idea, also, are you using fresh, frozen, pre washed or un washed sperm. I started with unwashed (My dr. wanted to wash it at his clinic) and had 3 bad samples, I switched sperm banks and preparations (to washed) and my little miracle happened. I hope I don't sound like someone who thinks she knows it all, please understand, these are just suggestions, and what works for one person may not work for someone else, I just hate to see anyone on this emotional rollercoaster too long!! I want to see nothing but BFP's here from everyone. And in all honesty, I am here to hear everyone else's feedback too, because I am not going to lie, since I only have 3 vials myself from the same donor as my daughter, I am very nervous too,. I know it has worked for me before, so I have no reason to be negative, but you never know. I have been listening to some fertility hypnosis tracks that I have found on you tube, and iTunes, but honestly, I would probably hop on 1 leg and cluck like a chicken if I thought it would help. My partner makes fun of me for doing "200 things" to get pregnant, but I can't help it.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Karlimama said:


> Babyhopes, How are you feeing today? any news? I am keeping u in my thoughts. FX for your BFP!! <3

Thanks! Forgot to test this morning so will do so tomorrow and keep you gals updated!


----------



## March312

Having my iui tomorrow morning! So not looking forward to another 2 week wait. 

Karlimama -welcome!


----------



## vkj73

gingmg said:


> Karlimama- interesting about the timing. How did you know to do it later? Did you also use OPKs? I've stopped using them when we started the trigger because I've been paranoid about the timing from day one and I've been trying to let go and trust the process. Hope your AF comes soon.
> 
> Babyhopes- almost there!
> Did you test yet?
> 
> March, vkj- how are you?

thank you for checking in. 
today is cd 28. didn't do the trigger this cycle since it's anuovluatory.
just waiting for af. i'm going to take a hpt tomorrow morning though.

i hope you and all the ladies are doing well.

:hug:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Just tested negative at 12 dpiui using ic.


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes-:hugs: test again with those ICs though, I would think they wouldn't show positive until the day of your missed period, not before, but it's not like I would know from experience, just what I read on here.

vkj- hope the witch is right on time so you can get on with your next cycle.

March- hope your IUI went well.

AFM- AF got me. Apparently I don't need to stop the progesterone to get my period. Cramps were so bad had to get in the bathtub. They say no motrin during treatments, but unless they want to write me for Percocet, they can go pound sand because Tylenol does nothing for my cramps. Does anyone else get cramps that bad? I always have, I can't function on day 1.


----------



## Karlimama

UGH Gingmg I feel u about the cramps, yesterday was day 1 for me. I am a blackjack dealer at a casino in Las Vegas and I work from 8pm to 4 am, I thought I was going to die for a short period of time last night. I had to go to the giftshop to buy some advil! Why r u not supposed to take advil on treatments? I never heard that???


----------



## gingmg

Advil can interfere with and actually prevent ovulation. You still will get an LH surge and if charting will see a rise in BBT, but the egg may fail to release. I just nod, and say yes, but advil is still my go to cycle day 1 and 2, there is no getting around it, but other than that I take tylenol if I have a headache or something.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Gingmg: sorry to hear about af. It sucks. :((


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Bfn at 13 dpiui using an early response. Looks like iui number 5 is a bust. Feel like crap


----------



## March312

Really sorry gingmg. You going to do another iui this cycle? 

Babyhopes- sorry! I know how shitty it feels. Do you have a plan for next cycle ?

Afm- today is 1dpiui. It went ok, only 9mil good moving spermies injected. I just felt different this time, must be because I've kept saying this is our last try before ivf... I feel like I've already accepted ivf. So far I feel not as much pressure for this iui to work. Of course I want it to though!


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes- I am so sorry. I know how aweful this feels. I cried on and off for the past two days. I am feeling better now and hope in a few days you start to feel better too.

March- Good luck this cycle.

AFM- Had to cancel this next month due to 2 cysts. Looks like I have to sit it out for a cycle and can start again next time. I guess I am going to use this month to do more yoga, eat healthier, get back into acupuncture, and pamper myself a little.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> Babyhopes- I am so sorry. I know how aweful this feels. I cried on and off for the past two days. I am feeling better now and hope in a few days you start to feel better too.
> 
> 
> Thanks you. It means a lot to get support from other women


----------



## Karlimama

Sad day in here I am so sorry ladies are down, and your cycles did not work. Baby hopes, what does this mean the next step for you is? I know it is hard, but try to stay positive and get excited about the next step. Gingmg. You seem to have such a positive outlook even when we all know this is so hard. That is awesome! I don't know how u do it! I know we will all have the babies we r looking for some day. It just seems like forever until then. Keeping all of u in my thoughts especially March have a short 2ww.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Next month I'm not sure whether to proceed with another round of clomid and iui (3rd with clomid) or go a natural round to give my body a break.


----------



## Karlimama

Just wondering... I mentioned in my previous post that my wife says I do 200 things to get pregnant. What kinds of things do you ladies do to prepare your bodies for insemination? Right now, I am drinking a fertility smoothie. It has Maca a cassava supplement from double stork, macro greens supplement, Royal jelley full fat greek yogurt milk frozen fruit and ice. Plus I try to exercise more regularly (at least a little cardio) and I am listening to fertility hypnosis tracks when I go to sleep. One MAJOR benefit I have noticed from the hypnosis tracks,is that (nothing to do with fertility) I suffer pretty bad Restless leg syndrome because I have nerve damage in my legs from my job. For some reason It does not bother me when I listen to the tracks. I know weird right? They do say RLS is actually a neurological disorder rather than a physical disorder of the legs, so maybe the hypnosis is keeping my brain busy!


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes- that's a tough one. Taking a break to recharge can be a good thing, but I also understand feeling like you don't want to miss a month. We took a break and it was much needed. As upset as I am about I am about the cysts, I know we need another break. How has your period been on clomid? Mine got pretty light, I'm normally very heavy. Ultimatly, you and your husband are going to have to decide what's right for you. I know this is so hard. I hope you are feeling better today. 

Karlimama- I wouldn't say I have a good attitude, i just have no choice but to keep trying despite all the failures and I try to stay hopeful. I'm angry and sad and this whole process has nearly destroyed me, but I don't have much of choice but to keep on trucking and believe one of these days it will happen. I've done lots of things to try to help. Every cycle becomes an ever changing combination of all kinds of things. Jump roping, fertility yoga, fertility meditation, acupuncture, you name the supplement I've taken it: l-arginine, coq10, baby aspirin, maca, royal jelly,vit e, d, b6, b12, special fertility blends,black cohash, wheat grass, prenatal dha, and prenatals. My current obsession is diet (I'd also like to get back to my wedding weight last summer): kale, avacados, green tea, and limiting sugar, caffeine, and gluten. Am considering the paleo diet, but that might be too extreme. I've always been someone who eats organic and limits processed foods, but I'm amazed how hard it is to take sugar out- its in everything! And I currently am blaming the frozen sperm, because I just don't want to believe that my body can't do this. I haven't prayed, I'm not religious, but am getting close to getting on my knees anyway. 
What is the CD you have? I'd listen to something like that.


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hi all!

I haven't posted in about 3 weeks or so. I sat out my last cycle and am due to do IUI #2 next week. I studied my last cycle and I confirmed what I suspected: I did my first IUI too late. This time I'm going to listen to my body and go with my gut feeling. Here is hoping for more BFPs right in time for the holidays! 

*Hugs and a lot of baby dust to all!!*


----------



## gingmg

Hi lovely, welcome back!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Lovelymo79 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I haven't posted in about 3 weeks or so. I sat out my last cycle and am due to do IUI #2 next week. I studied my last cycle and I confirmed what I suspected: I did my first IUI too late. This time I'm going to listen to my body and go with my gut feeling. Here is hoping for more BFPs right in time for the holidays!
> 
> *Hugs and a lot of baby dust to all!!*

Good to hear from you. Good luck !


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Af officially got me this morning


----------



## Lovelymo79

BabyHopes1974 said:


> Af officially got me this morning

I'm sorry BabyHopes...hugs to you....


----------



## gingmg

I'm sorry Babyhopes.


----------



## Karlimama

gingmg said:


> Babyhopes- that's a tough one. Taking a break to recharge can be a good thing, but I also understand feeling like you don't want to miss a month. We took a break and it was much needed. As upset as I am about I am about the cysts, I know we need another break. How has your period been on clomid? Mine got pretty light, I'm normally very heavy. Ultimatly, you and your husband are going to have to decide what's right for you. I know this is so hard. I hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> Karlimama- I wouldn't say I have a good attitude, i just have no choice but to keep trying despite all the failures and I try to stay hopeful. I'm angry and sad and this whole process has nearly destroyed me, but I don't have much of choice but to keep on trucking and believe one of these days it will happen. I've done lots of things to try to help. Every cycle becomes an ever changing combination of all kinds of things. Jump roping, fertility yoga, fertility meditation, acupuncture, you name the supplement I've taken it: l-arginine, coq10, baby aspirin, maca, royal jelly,vit e, d, b6, b12, special fertility blends,black cohash, wheat grass, prenatal dha, and prenatals. My current obsession is diet (I'd also like to get back to my wedding weight last summer): kale, avacados, green tea, and limiting sugar, caffeine, and gluten. Am considering the paleo diet, but that might be too extreme. I've always been someone who eats organic and limits processed foods, but I'm amazed how hard it is to take sugar out- its in everything! And I currently am blaming the frozen sperm, because I just don't want to believe that my body can't do this. I haven't prayed, I'm not religious, but am getting close to getting on my knees anyway.
> What is the CD you have? I'd listen to something like that.

It isn't a CD, I am listening to fertility meditation tracks that I downloaded from iTunes to my ipod. Thy have several to choose from if you look up fertility meditation, so u can pick whatever works for you:thumbup:: also, you can look up fertility meditation on you tube and there are a few to choose from there as well. Good luck everyone. I am on CD 7 going CRAZY from the clomid. I have not been on here in a few days, I accidently fried my laptop by putting it too close to the heater... What a dummy. anyway, I bought a new one and here I am.


----------



## March312

BabyHopes1974 said:


> Af officially got me this morning

Sorry. Do something for yourself and try to stay positive. It's just not fair!


----------



## March312

gingmg said:


> Babyhopes- I am so sorry. I know how aweful this feels. I cried on and off for the past two days. I am feeling better now and hope in a few days you start to feel better too.
> 
> March- Good luck this cycle.
> 
> AFM- Had to cancel this next month due to 2 cysts. Looks like I have to sit it out for a cycle and can start again next time. I guess I am going to use this month to do more yoga, eat healthier, get back into acupuncture, and pamper myself a little.

It really stinks you have to sit out for this next cycle. But like you said just take some time to pamper yourself.


----------



## March312

Lovelymo79 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I haven't posted in about 3 weeks or so. I sat out my last cycle and am due to do IUI #2 next week. I studied my last cycle and I confirmed what I suspected: I did my first IUI too late. This time I'm going to listen to my body and go with my gut feeling. Here is hoping for more BFPs right in time for the holidays!
> 
> *Hugs and a lot of baby dust to all!!*

Hi lovely! Do you know what day your iui will be? How are your follicles looking? I just had my 4th iui and am in the 2ww now. (5dpiui). I want to try to wait to test until 11/29 but I may just have to a day or two earlier! If not preg this month -ivf it is!!! Lots of luck!


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes- what did you decide for this month?

March- I know how slow the 2ww is. Try to stay busy!

Vkj- how are you?

Karlimama- hope this next week goes fast. Are you getting hot flashes on clomid? I was a hot teary mess on clomid! Hope its not too bad for you.

Lovely- I have a good feeling for you this cycle.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

So it looks like the clinic I go to will do up to 4 more iuis with clomid. So that would be 9 total (3 without clomid) so hopefully I won't need that many.

I've already discussed with dh that we will go forth with adoption this spring if the iuis don't work.


----------



## Karlimama

Hi Ladies, How is everyone. March, how are you surviving the tww? My doc called today to let me know my "swim team" was transferred from my old clinic. (My doc just split from his partner and opened a new practice) That is nice, one less thing to worry about. I work nights, from 8pm to 4 am, so I have been taking my clomid at 5 when I go to bed, Gingmg, to answer your question, yes, I am an emotional maniac on clomid, I have not experienced the hot flashes this time, but its so cold the past few weeks I would probably be thankful for them. I mostly just notice I am moody, super tied and super thirsty all the time. I took my last pill this morning, and I go for my follie scan Monday. I am praying for some big beautiful healthy eggies! Hope all you ladies are doing well. Baby hopes and lovely, where are you at in your cycles?


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Karlimama: I am on cycle day 4. Started my third round of clomid last night.


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes- 3rd times a charm


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> Babyhopes- 3rd times a charm

Hugs


----------



## March312

Karlimama said:


> Hi Ladies, How is everyone. March, how are you surviving the tww? My doc called today to let me know my "swim team" was transferred from my old clinic. (My doc just split from his partner and opened a new practice) That is nice, one less thing to worry about. I work nights, from 8pm to 4 am, so I have been taking my clomid at 5 when I go to bed, Gingmg, to answer your question, yes, I am an emotional maniac on clomid, I have not experienced the hot flashes this time, but its so cold the past few weeks I would probably be thankful for them. I mostly just notice I am moody, super tied and super thirsty all the time. I took my last pill this morning, and I go for my follie scan Monday. I am praying for some big beautiful healthy eggies! Hope all you ladies are doing well. Baby hopes and lovely, where are you at in your cycles?

Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Clomid makes me crazy emotional too. Also so many hot flashes! That's the worst. I even think follistim gave me hot flashes too. 

So right now I'm 8dpiui .. I am prob going to test on thanksgiving..(12dpiui) with a first response... And if its neg I may have a glass of wine with dinner! 

Babyhopes- hope clomid is treating you ok. 

Gingmg- are you keeping yourself busy?


----------



## vkj73

hi ladies,
af finally arrived yesterday.
i'll go in on the 7th for my scan (this round will be w/o medication).

i've been going to acupuncture every 1-1.5 weeks.

if the timing is right at the scan, we may try for an iui (w/o the trigger).

babyhopes, this would be my 9th iui as well.

hope you all are well:hug:


----------



## gingmg

VKJ- sorry to hear about AF.

March- any news yet?

Karlimama- have you had your IUI yet?

Babyhopes- HI!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

vkj73 said:


> hi ladies,
> af finally arrived yesterday.
> i'll go in on the 7th for my scan (this round will be w/o medication).
> 
> i've been going to acupuncture every 1-1.5 weeks.
> 
> if the timing is right at the scan, we may try for an iui (w/o the trigger).
> 
> babyhopes, this would be my 9th iui as well.
> 
> hope you all are well:hug:

Good luck this month.


----------



## March312

gingmg said:


> VKJ- sorry to hear about AF.
> 
> March- any news yet?
> 
> Karlimama- have you had your IUI yet?
> 
> Babyhopes- HI!

No news to speak of yet. Every once in a while today I would have a cramp here and there but I remember having the same kind of feeling the past few cycles which ended in bfn. So I don't feel anything else besides that. I had a nightmare last night and I haven't had any dreams in a while. Haha. I will keep you guys updated when I test!


----------



## Lovelymo79

2nd IUI done this am. First, again, numbers are not in my favor. My dream baby daddy only delivered 4 million post wash, 65% motility. Lower than the 6 million I had the first time and lower motility. My baby daddy may look hot but he isn't acting so hot. I need to find out exactly how much was in there pre-wash, especially since they guarantee 15 million. So we'll see. 

My regular doc and nurse are on vacation so one of the fellows performed it. It actually went smoother than when my regular doc did it. Plus, my best friend was in the room and as soon as the doc and MA walked in, we told them we were setting the mood and I played Marvin Gaye's "Let Get It On" while she was doing the IUI. Everyone thought it was hilarious! 

We took pics of the vials and the doc for a baby book. What a way to bring in a baby!


----------



## vkj73

Lovelymo79 said:


> 2nd IUI done this am. First, again, numbers are not in my favor. My dream baby daddy only delivered 4 million post wash, 65% motility. Lower than the 6 million I had the first time and lower motility. My baby daddy may look hot but he isn't acting so hot. I need to find out exactly how much was in there pre-wash, especially since they guarantee 15 million. So we'll see.
> 
> My regular doc and nurse are on vacation so one of the fellows performed it. It actually went smoother than when my regular doc did it. Plus, my best friend was in the room and as soon as the doc and MA walked in, we told them we were setting the mood and I played Marvin Gaye's "Let Get It On" while she was doing the IUI. Everyone thought it was hilarious!
> 
> We took pics of the vials and the doc for a baby book. What a way to bring in a baby!

Genius. Love this story!
:hugs:


----------



## gingmg

lovely- you are too funny! love the story. sorry about the sperm count, but it does only take one after all! so you just never know..


----------



## March312

Omg girls......I just tested and got a bfp on a frer and clear blue digital! The Internet cheapie is very light can barely see a second line. But the other two are very clear! I'm worried it may still be the trigger shot... It's been 14 days since the ovidrel. What do you guys think???? I will be testing tomorrow of course too! Can't believe this I am shaking.


----------



## gingmg

I've never had one that far after the trigger...I think its for real!


----------



## gingmg

Big congrats, big hugs, and sticky prayers for you.


----------



## March312

Thank you!! I really hope it's real. I keep googling the trigger shot info, I can't help it!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi everyone: congrats to March and good luck to everyone else. I'm not feeling too hopeful these days. I guess I'm getting tired. I'm on cd10 and just waiting to ovulate to go in for iui number. 6


----------



## Karlimama

March OMG!!!!!! This is for real, there is no WAY that is the trigger!!!! How do u feel. It is so positive and uplifting to see someone taking the next step in their journey. Lovely, as the other girls mentioned, your story is awesome, you can tell you have tons of personality!!! Best of luck. I just did my iui yesterday. I only have 1 follicle, but it is a big beautiful one, and my sample is from the same donor as my daughter, and I can't remember if I mentioned on here before or not, but my sperm bank closed in april, so the lab tech went through my donors remaining 70 samples and picked the best 3 for me. (this all happened in April before they closed.) When I got pregnant with my daughter, we had a sample that was 41 million swimmers 85% motility. Yesterday our sample had 109 million swimmers with 70% motility!!!! I am feeling optimistic, it helps that I absolutely LOVE my doc. and I trust him. Hopefully the planets will align for us two week waiters!


----------



## Karlimama

By the way March, they say you need quite a bit of the pregnancy hormones to get a positive on a digital!! This is it girl!!!!!


----------



## Lovelymo79

March!! Congrats, girl!! I believe this is it!! Sending sticky, happy baby dust to you!!

BabyHopes, you have to stay positive, hon. I know it is hard but going into this cycle already down won't help you. Praying that #6 sticks for you! 

Thanks, Karlimama! Yes, i'm pretty crazy in real like...good crazy! Lol! Congrats on your numbers!! Hoping we get the best presents yet this month!!


----------



## March312

Thank you everyone! I have my first blood test tomorrow morning(16dpiui). I'm still so nervous for it even though I just got a pregnant 2-3weeks on the digital this morning. I just can't relax until the beta numbers double like they should. 

Karlimama& lovelymo- good luck in the 2ww ! I hope it goes by fast. Btw- lovelymo, my hubby only had 9million post wash and it worked. So I have hope for you! 
Babyhopes- don't give up!! It will happen for you! Keep pushing on. Just this last cycle in the 2ww I cried myself to sleep many times. It's really tough. But you have us to talk to!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

About to go in for my iui. Ovulating a few days early this month.


----------



## March312

Baby hopes- good luck this cycle. How many follicles do you have?

Lovely& karlimama- how are you doing in your tww?

Afm- my bw yesterday was hcg-619, progesterone-35.7. This is 16dpiui..i wasn't expecting that high of a beta! Ive been taking endometrin suppositories so that's helping my progesterone. I go back on Thursday for more bw. Still so nervous to hear what the results will be!


----------



## Lovelymo79

I'm dying in the 2ww. I am trying to remain positive but I took a test 6dpo and 7dpo and of course, BFN. I know, I know. Way too early. But still! I have absolutely no symptoms at all! Not even made up ones. 

It's now 8dpo (at 3am) and I am not going to test again until 10dpo (Saturday). I really don't want to see AF! :(


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Lovelymo79 said:


> I'm dying in the 2ww. I am trying to remain positive but I took a test 6dpo and 7dpo and of course, BFN. I know, I know. Way too early. But still! I have absolutely no symptoms at all! Not even made up ones.
> 
> It's now 8dpo (at 3am) and I am not going to test again until 10dpo (Saturday). I really don't want to see AF! :(

I really hope this is your month!


----------



## Lovelymo79

Me too!! I really want this baby!


----------



## gingmg

Hello, just checking in. How is everyone? I think we found a new donor so just waiting for the cysts to clear before starting again.


----------



## Lovelymo79

At the airport this am, headed home to Jersey for a couple of days. POAS stick this am on 10dpo and BFN. Granted, the urine was diluted due to me drinking a Big Cup 4 hours before but not even a hint of a line. Stark white. 

So instead of packing my other Wondfo's, I packed some pads to greet AF. Not calling it a total loss yet until I see the witch's evil face but I'm sadly given up for this month. And to make matters worse, I haven't heard back from my doctor's office in regards to my now-soon-to-be-ex-donor's post-thaw count. 

It is a perfect time to skip town.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> Hello, just checking in. How is everyone? I think we found a new donor so just waiting for the cysts to clear before starting again.

I really hope the new donor works for you!


----------



## Karlimama

Lovely, sorry you are no longer optimistic. I hope u have a nice trip and are able to clear your mind. You r not totally out yet though right? U said 10dpo??? That is early. March, how are you feeling? Gingmg when do you start trying again? I am 8 dpo feeling pretty confident about a bfp this month. I have all the classic symptoms, plus with this being my 4th I am feeling some old familiar twinges, so fx I test in 4or 5 days.


----------



## vkj73

Hi ladies,
I haven't been on in a while.
I decided to go au natural this cycle. I've been doing acupuncture once a week, with herbs for the last month or so.
Also using the cbfm.

I went in today for my scan (cd14, 2nd high on the cbfm).
I had one 21cm follicle that's ready to go. We are going in tomorrow for our iui.
I was so relieved and excited, as last cycle was anuovulatory.

Fingers crossed. Hope this finds you all well.
May the magic of Christmas bless you all.
:hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

vkj73 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I haven't been on in a while.
> I decided to go au natural this cycle. I've been doing acupuncture once a week, with herbs for the last month or so.
> Also using the cbfm.
> 
> I went in today for my scan (cd14, 2nd high on the cbfm).
> I had one 21cm follicle that's ready to go. We are going in tomorrow for our iui.
> I was so relieved and excited, as last cycle was anuovulatory.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Hope this finds you all well.
> May the magic of Christmas bless you all.
> :hugs:

Best of luck this month!


----------



## March312

Karlimama said:


> Lovely, sorry you are no longer optimistic. I hope u have a nice trip and are able to clear your mind. You r not totally out yet though right? U said 10dpo??? That is early. March, how are you feeling? Gingmg when do you start trying again? I am 8 dpo feeling pretty confident about a bfp this month. I have all the classic symptoms, plus with this being my 4th I am feeling some old familiar twinges, so fx I test in 4or 5 days.

Hi! No morning sickness yet but my boobs have been killing me for about a week now! So bad. Ha. And I just woke up 3 times last night to pee. Still having little cramps a few times a day that last about 10 sec. I go tomorrow for my 3rd beta. On thurs it was at 1600. So hoping for good news tomorrow. I will be 5w 2d. If everything is good they may schedule my first ultrasound. This wait is killing me! I hope you get your bfp this month! Let us know when you test!


----------



## gingmg

Hi ladies, I think AF should be here tomorrow, so hopefully can start trying again this cycle as long as the cysts have resolved.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Karlimama

Well, I haven't posted in a few days, I have been a little bummed and a little confused. Around CD 6 I started having all of the classic symptoms, sore swollen boobs, some familiar RLS problems that I experienced in previous pregnancies. Smelling everything food aversions etc, then around day 9 everything completely stopped and I felt nothing. My boobs looked normal, and I felt no twinge or hint of being pregnant. Today is 12 dpo I tested BFN, and I have had some very light spotting oday when I wipe. I am sure I am out. I felt so optimistic since I really believed we nailed down the timing, and the sample was better than I could have imagined. I am so disappointed. :sad1::sad1:


----------



## gingmg

I'm sorry karlimama. It's so frustrating and upsetting, especially when you feel so certain. I hope this next cycle brings us both luck, although maybe its too early for you yet? I've seen some people not get their BFP until 15 dpo. Hang in there.

Vkj- hope your IUI went ok.

March - hope you are feeling ok.

Hi to Babyhopes and lovely!


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hi all! So, I'm officially out. AF came exactly when I knew she wohuld...today on my way home from Jersey. 

I'm actually gonna skip this cycle in December and get a HSG done. I'll be ovulating in Christmas Day and won't be in state to do an IUI so gonna wait until January. Hope all is well with all!


----------



## Karlimama

Lovely, Looks like we r on the same page. Af showed her ugly face today. Couldn't help but cry even though I knew what to expect. I won't be able to insem with my RE in Dec. For the same reason, Hoping Jan Is our month, and hoping to see inspiring BFP's from Babyhopes and others in the mean time.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

No news to report but I am trying to not get hopes up but rather to focus mental energy on the upcoming break and spending it with my dh and in laws. It's especially important for me to enjoy my break but if I get hopes up I will be disappointed during what I want to be an important positive time. 

If it happens it happens this month but of course I'm still stalking the message boards!


----------



## Lovelymo79

Karlimama said:


> Lovely, Looks like we r on the same page. Af showed her ugly face today. Couldn't help but cry even though I knew what to expect. I won't be able to insem with my RE in Dec. For the same reason, Hoping Jan Is our month, and hoping to see inspiring BFP's from Babyhopes and others in the mean time.

I'm sorry, Karlimama. Are you gonna still track your cycle, even though we aren't inseminating?


----------



## Karlimama

Good Luck Babyhopes. I will b stalking in here to keep up with you. I hope you can stay relaxed and focus on the holidays, I KNOW that is easier said than done. We will all be thinking of you.


----------



## Karlimama

Ms. Loely, I hope you are doing well.  I don't really do much to track it, since my RE monitors my eggs via ultrasound as they develop. Should I??Now I wonder, What do u do? I only have 2 more chances with the donor that I conceived my daughter with, so I am really praying for a BFP soon.


----------



## Karlimama

Sorry Lovely lot loely.....


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I bought three lottery tickets yesterday thinking that if I win I could do Ivf. I would quit my job and do fertility treatments galore. One can dream.


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes- :) 

Well AF finally showed, days late, so I will have my baseline scan tomorrow and as long as the cysts are gone we can start our last round of IUI/injectables. We have a new donor this time, so hoping for some luck. All I want for Christmas is to get pregnant!! If not, I will start birth control for the long IVF protocol after the new year. I never thought I would find myself here, but here we are.


----------



## March312

I'm sorry karlimama and lovely. I'm wishing you both luck for your next tries in January. 
Gingmg- I hope you get your bfp this month!!

Baby hopes -when is your af due?

Afm- we got to see the heartbeat on Friday I was at 5w6d. We are very happy and excited. Edd is aug 9th!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> Babyhopes- :)
> 
> Well AF finally showed, days late, so I will have my baseline scan tomorrow and as long as the cysts are gone we can start our last round of IUI/injectables. We have a new donor this time, so hoping for some luck. All I want for Christmas is to get pregnant!! If not, I will start birth control for the long IVF protocol after the new year. I never thought I would find myself here, but here we are.

Good luck with the new donor!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

March312 said:


> I'm sorry karlimama and lovely. I'm wishing you both luck for your next tries in January.
> Gingmg- I hope you get your bfp this month!!
> 
> Baby hopes -when is your af due?
> 
> Afm- we got to see the heartbeat on Friday I was at 5w6d. We are very happy and excited. Edd is aug 9th!

Af is due Thursday. Congrats!


----------



## gingmg

march- congrats!!

babyhopes- hope AF stays away!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Well gals I got a bfn on an frer. So I've decided its time to say goodbye to the message boards. Unfortunately they keep me obsessed and keep me from focusing on other things. I need to find another way to live because it looks like it won't happen.

I wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes- I'm sorry. I completly understand needing to step away from these boards, it might be exactly what you need right now. Take good care and come back any time.


----------



## Lovelymo79

I just track it like I do my other cycles. I use the apps Fertility Friend and Ovis Fertility. Just track what I see and feel.


----------



## gingmg

Happy New Year ladies.


----------



## vkj73

Hi ladies,
I haven't been on in quite a while. December cycle was au natural...af arrived Christmas Day.
We go in for our IUI tomorrow (this is a clomid cycle).

I know exactly how babyhopes feels, I think that's why I took a break from bnb.

If this cycle doesn't work, I'm leaning towards moving on from ttc.
We have a "next steps" appointment at the end of January, but I honestly don't know if I have the "next steps" in me.

Sorry to be a bit of a downer. I think a year and a half of ttc#2 has messed with me a bit.

I wish you all the best of luck and will continue to check in.

:hugs:


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hi all,

Seems like this board has died down a bit. Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to you all.

Picked up my Femara pills today to start tomorrow. Originally, the doc wanted me to take them CD 5-9 and get an ultrasound on day 14 but I normally ovulate on CD 12 so 14 is too late. I read of some women missing their ovulation and having to scrap the cycle because Femara made them ovulate early. So, I told the nurse my concerns and I got my wish! So, I start tomorrow and take the pills CD 3-7 and get my ultrasound on CD 10. And the best part, the pills only cost me $3 thanks to insurance.

I also pick up my ovidrel/trigger shot from my hospital's outpatient pharmacy..right at my job. So, hopefully, I'll get my IUI done next week, around Friday or early Saturday and then I'm off to Vegas for a few days. Can't wait to start the 2ww off right!


----------



## gingmg

VKJ- I have everything crossed for you this cycle. I know it's not easy, I really hope that you don't have to have a "next step meeting". This whole process is quite a whirlwind of emotions. I was so excited to be TTC at the beginning, then at some point it just changed from excitement to sadness. I can understand taking a break.

Lovely- what does fermera do? Is it similar to clomid? Sounds like a lucky cycle coming. Hope this does the trick!


----------



## Lovelymo79

Femara basically does the same thing as Clomid but in a different way. While Clomid produces more follicles, Femara produces more quality eggs (which is why most women have more follicles on Clomid than Femara). 

Femara also has less side effects and doesn't thin your lining. I'm hoping since I already ovulate on my own, that Femara will produce 1-2 good follicles, upping my chances of success. I also switched donors and will use a trigger shot. Total change from my first two IUIs.


----------



## gingmg

Lovely- sounds like a great plan. I hope this is your month. P.S. I'm taking PALS today and pretty much want to vomit.


----------



## gingmg

Ok pals wasn't that bad, I just hate being team leader so I always get nervous until the tests are over.


----------



## Lovelymo79

I hope it is my month too!!

Awww! I'm glad it wasn't too bad! I hate being team leader in ACLS too! I seem to know what to do whenever I'm a part of the team but as team leader...yikes!


----------



## gingmg

Lovely- how are you?


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hey gingmg! I had my IUI #3 on Friday. I am wishing, hoping AND praying this is the lucky charm! I actually felt ovulation pains going into the IUI. 
Last time I played Marvin Gaye's "Let's Get It On" during my IUI. But, this time, I changed donors and my donor is a cellist who loves Bach. So, for this IUI, I placed my cell phone over my uterus area and played the album I bought off of iTunes - Yo-Yo Ma playing various Bach pieces on his cello. Thought the little swimmers would get excited off of that! 

I am now in Vegas, relaxing and destressing for the first half of my 2ww!


----------



## gingmg

Oh that's wonderful! I am sure the little guys felt right at home. Have a great time in Vegas. I am sending sticky vibes your way!


----------



## Lovelymo79

Thanks! I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## gingmg

Lovely, been thinking of you.


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hi gingmg! How are you? I'm doing ok. I'm 14dpo/IUI and so far all hpts har been negative :-(. I emailed my nurse to see if I can add an injectable for the next cycle. I'm also gonna switch donors bc I still have sucky sperm counts. 

I have no sign yet of AF, which is a little off but I'm not going to get my hope up just yet. We'll see what comes up. 

I promise to update you this weekend! How's everything with you??


----------



## gingmg

I'm sorry Lovely. Damn sperm. Just blame the men! That usually makes me feel somewhat better, especially because I have no emotional investment or attachment to the person that produced the sperm sample. I am sure it would be different if it were a husband, but seeing as it's not, just blame the men!

We are moving onto IVF. After 11 IUIs (2 of which we used clomid and 3 injecatble cycles), I can confidently say that IUIs are not going to work for me. So I have been on meds for IVF for a few weeks, and still have a few left before we get closer to egg collection and transfer. Exciting and scary! I'm scared it isn't going to work. My RE said to be prepared to do this a couple of times, awesome. Anyway, just trying to enjoy the little things in the meantime.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi gals. I just wanted to say sorry for departing so abruptly. I am just hoping to see how you gals are doing?


----------



## gingmg

Babyhopes!!!! Hi!!! Don't apologize, this is a hard journey. We all need different things at different times. How have you been?
I really love that mind/body program for fertility that I am doing. I'm learning how to live better and how to feel better and its been nice to have real life support. We have moved on to IVF, and this is the loooonnnnngggest two week wait ever!!! I really hope it worked, but its still too soon to tell and I have another week left. FX!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> Babyhopes!!!! Hi!!! Don't apologize, this is a hard journey. We all need different things at different times. How have you been?
> I really love that mind/body program for fertility that I am doing. I'm learning how to live better and how to feel better and its been nice to have real life support. We have moved on to IVF, and this is the loooonnnnngggest two week wait ever!!! I really hope it worked, but its still too soon to tell and I have another week left. FX!

That is exciting! I know your journey has been long and I wish you the best! I just had iui number 8 on Tuesday. Pretty much we will do one more then on to adoption. I feel like I am getting off the emotional roller coaster and that is good.


----------



## gingmg

I am glad to hear that you are feeling better, I know it's been a lot to go through. I hope we both get good news soon.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> I am glad to hear that you are feeling better, I know it's been a lot to go through. I hope we both get good news soon.

When can you test?


----------



## gingmg

I am going to hold out as long as possible. Beta is next Thurs. I might just wait until that morning. The negatives suck, I want to hold onto the hope for as long as possible.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> I am going to hold out as long as possible. Beta is next Thurs. I might just wait until that morning. The negatives suck, I want to hold onto the hope for as long as possible.

I understand waiting. I only test a few times now, if that.


----------



## gingmg

YAY!! Just saw your other post. I need all the details. What DPO are you? When is your beta? I really hope this is it for you. FX for a sticky bean!! :flower:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> YAY!! Just saw your other post. I need all the details. What DPO are you? When is your beta? I really hope this is it for you. FX for a sticky bean!! :flower:

I will try to take a beta tomorrow. I will call them in the morning and hopefully I can just come in. I think I am either 12 dpo or 13 dpo. But I haven't been testing so I'm going off when the iui was. I took an ic yesterday on a whim and there looked like a very faint bfp. My hubby agreed so I took an early response test and it was clear there was a line. So I took a digital but it was negative,

This morning I took another digital and it said positive! So I'm hoping that means the hcg is building.

I'm worried about thin lining since I was not monitored on clomid. I also am worried this will be a chemical. I will try to only test once a day in order to see if the lines get darker or not.

We are both cautiously optimistic! I was losing hope big time and have renewed hope now!


----------



## gingmg

Just take it one milestone at a time. You took a break for awhile, so I bet your lining is ok with the clomid now. I know its scary, all the unknowns, and the what ifs. I keep telling myself that nothing is going to happen that I cannot handle, so for today, its a great day!


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hi all!! Hope everyone is well. I know I haven't been on here in awhile. Things have been a little busy. I also switched over to team Clomid since I was only getting one mature follicle. I wanted more so I switched and added a low-dose injectable. 

I ended up responding REALLY well. I got FIVE mature follicles. Thought they would cancel my cycle but they didn't. 

So IUI was on mom's birthday, yesterday. Only 7 million this time. I just can't win! Lol! I was told that my lab uses a different counting chamber than the other banks, but really, should it be this different. I was told that my vial was sent with 28.8 million motile. So how did I end up with only 7. 

Oh well, I have 5 targets and I believe my timing is on point. I had been having pains on both sides before and after the IUI, probably bc of how big the follicles were. I feel nothing today. 

For this IUI, I had my best friend there to talk and listen to music with. She also prayed over my uterus. My theme song was Pharell's Happy! 

Let the 2ww begin!!


----------



## gingmg

Wow, 5!!! That's an unbelievable response! Are you using IUI ready or ICI ready sperm? I wonder if the freezing and thawing looses some? If you are using IUI ready, does your clinic rewash it? I have seen women on here get BFP with less sperm than you mentioned, and since it only takes one, I think you have a good chance at this! Especially with 5 targets!


----------



## Lovelymo79

Yes, 5! The right ovary had. 3 dominant follicles at 17.8, 14.7 and 24.2. My powerhouse left ovary had 2 at 27.1 and 25.3. Despite the hot flashes, I'm team Clomid. I never responded to Femara like this. It could have also been the Bravelle...lol! And my lining was a perfect 10!

Oh, and I get ICI ready ones. I think e thawing has me losing some. But I'm banking on this cycle working!


----------



## gingmg

If you are doing ICI sperm and they said it had 28 million to start, I would think that after the wash 7-8 sounds about right. Your response is unbelievable!!!


----------



## Lovelymo79

In all my IUIs, the washings have never lost more than 2 million. Most of the time, te post thaw count has always been lower than what they guaranteed, even before washing. I was also told that the banks use a different counting chamber than my lab and there could be as much as 30% difference. 

Well, I'm goin to get the lab report now for last month's IUI that only had 2 million. I'll let you know what it started out with.


----------



## Lovelymo79

Yes, it was. My RE was more excited than me! I took Clomid 100mg for days 3-7. I was originally suppose to take Bravelle 150 iu CD 5, 7, and 9 but I spread it out days 4-9 with 75 iu. Same amount but spread over more days for consistence. It worked better than I thought it would!


----------



## gingmg

Lovely- How are you?


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hey Gingmg, I'm doing ok. 5th IUI didn't work. I'm on vacation now with my family and on birth control pills to delay ovulation until I get back home. I'm considering moving on to IVF. 

How are you?!?!


----------



## gingmg

I am sorry this last cycle wasn't successful. I can understand wanting to move onto IVF. We waited for 11 failed IUIs, and looking back I wish we had moved on sooner. We were lucky in that insurance covered it, so there wasn't a financial concern. If you are paying out of pocket for it, I can understand the hesitation. The donor sperm is expensive enough!!! I hope you are enjoying your vacation! Keep your head up, it WILL happen, it's just a matter of when and how.


----------



## TwoLezzies

Hi everyone! I am on my second try and I was reading for a while, I am interested in all the IUI information and IVF and stuff.


----------



## gingmg

Hi twolezzies- are you thinking about doing IUIs instead of home insemination? Or only if home insemination doesn't work? Give it time, you are only on your second cycle. Good luck.


----------



## TwoLezzies

If we don't conceive within our 5th home insemination we do want to go through IUI so seeing and learning from you ladies would be nice i think 5 cycles at home is a good number or maybe should say 4


----------



## gingmg

I understand. Well we both have a lot of experience with IUIs, so ask away.


----------

